# Please Id my centripedes



## spade (Dec 30, 2008)

I caught this myself... I live in southern part of the Philippines.... General Santos City the city of PACMAN Manny Pacquiao.. can somebody help me ID these centipedes? they are all 6inches and they are quite communal by nature.. i have 10pcs of them in a 5 liter mineral water bottle but they seem to get along well... i am planning to captive breed them soon as they can be communal... thanks


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 30, 2008)

Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes, gorgeous!


----------



## spade (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been bitten twice by those centipedes.. my hand swell and i experience chest pains as well.. but nothing serious actually.. 

I also caught a striped centipede black and white but it is only 4inches in length.. will post those later.. meanwhile please id those centipedes up there...


----------



## spade (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes, gorgeous!


oic thanks... so Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes are communal by nature? i haven't seen canabalism yet.. they are with me 3 months already.. haven't seen them molt also


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 30, 2008)

spade said:


> oic thanks... so Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes are communal by nature? i haven't seen canabalism yet.. they are with me 3 months already.. haven't seen them molt also


I don't think so. Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans are, though.
I'd seperate them, there are some good caresheets on the net.


----------



## spade (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick McJimsey said:


> I don't think so. Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans are, though.
> I'd seperate them, there are some good caresheets on the net.


hmmm... it make me wonder why they are communal.. there are 10 of them in a 5liter mineral water jar... and they don't canabalize.. sad to say some of the locals make it as a feeder to their arowanas...


----------



## Draiman (Dec 30, 2008)

spade said:


> hmmm... it make me wonder why they are communal.. there are 10 of them in a 5liter mineral water jar... and they don't canabalize.. sad to say *some of the locals make it as a feeder to their arowanas*...


Really? Wow, that means it's a common practice all over Asia. It's time we banded together to stand against the use of centipedes as fish food! In the meantime I will continue my efforts to rescue more of these from the fish shops...

Those are very good-looking pedes, by the way. I agree with Rick, I would separate them just in case.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 31, 2008)

Phark said:


> Really? Wow, that means it's a common practice all over Asia. It's time we banded together to stand against the use of centipedes as fish food! In the meantime I will continue my efforts to rescue more of these from the fish shops...
> 
> Those are very good-looking pedes, by the way. I agree with Rick, I would separate them just in case.


i dont mean to sound cold, and i love centipedes, but i dont think the continent of asia needs to worry about running out of pedes any time soon. i vaugely remember hearing long ago that part of why lots of mulitans are communal is due to the fact that they are commercially bred and farmed for industrial use.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 31, 2008)

pandinus said:


> i dont mean to sound cold, and i love centipedes, but i dont think the continent of asia needs to worry about running out of pedes any time soon. i vaugely remember hearing long ago that part of why lots of mulitans are communal is due to the fact that they are commercially bred and farmed for industrial use.


That's true. There are farms in China that breed mutilans commercially. But I don't think the breeding has caused them to "become communal". I'm not sure if that's possible.


----------



## beomgongon (Dec 31, 2008)

*congratulation*

Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes, yeah congratulation
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
distribution:Barbados,Java,Malaysia,Philippines,Thailand,Vanuatu,Hawaii...

Adult size:180~240mm
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

and so beautiful pede


----------



## anthony86 (Dec 31, 2008)

i got one doubt..Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes also called "indonesian black tits"? 
i am new to centripede... 
i have two of this..


----------



## Draiman (Dec 31, 2008)

anthony86 said:


> i got one doubt..Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes also called "indonesian *black tits*"?


LOL! LOL! You made my new year!


----------



## pandinus (Dec 31, 2008)

Phark said:


> That's true. There are farms in China that breed mutilans commercially. But I don't think the breeding has caused them to "become communal". I'm not sure if that's possible.


sure it is, over time ones that are cannibalistic are eather killed or removed by breeders, so only the ones that cohabitate survive to breed, and they pass on a genetic disposition for communality to their offspring and so on, and so eventually the communal trait is strengthened and the solitary cannibalistic trait is weeded out. it takes a long long long long time and a lot of work though.


John


----------



## beomgongon (Dec 31, 2008)

*uh-huh*



anthony86 said:


> i got one doubt..Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes also called "indonesian black tits"?
> i am new to centripede...
> i have two of this..


Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes an inhabitant :Indonesian


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Dec 31, 2008)

Phark said:


> LOL! LOL! You made my new year!


MUAHAHAAAAAAA! Mine tooo!!! Hehe


----------



## spade (Jan 1, 2009)

hmmmmm.. so they can be communal and it takes process? but these centipede are wild caught... In fact caught it myself.. there are 10 of then in the 5liter container but there are no cannibalism of any sign for three months now...


----------



## Steven (Jan 1, 2009)

It doesn't mean that if they tollerate eachother for 6 months they won't get to a point in killing eachother in a second 

I've seen plenty of those "buckets" with Arowana fishfood-pedes, big groups of hundreds of subspinipes together, but those won't be kept together for such a long time, since they get sold as food.

I personally don't believe in those "centipede-farms", i think the costs will be to high and the reproductivity and growrate is too low to concur fresh WildCaught fishfood.(I could be wrong, but i never seen actually plings geting raised and bred in such farms, only adult sized pedes)

@anthony86
And Indonesian black tits/tips is just a common name,
describes a particular colormorph of subspinipes.


----------



## spade (Jan 4, 2009)

hi to all!

just this morning I caught a centipede that is white and black stipe.. as I am searching on the web I found out that it is Scolopendra polymorpha... but it is only found in southwestern region of the U.S.A. How come there is Scolopendra polymorpha in the sounthern part of the Philippines? I will post the pics later


----------



## pandinus (Jan 4, 2009)

im thinking it is probably scolopendra morsitans. it looks similar to polymorpha


John


----------



## spade (Jan 4, 2009)

it actually looks like this one:


----------



## spade (Jan 4, 2009)

some of the locals of the area said that the one i got is small.. they've seen twice as big... i got 4inches of this centipede


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey,

based on terminal legs, location and coloration (yes!) i would also say _Scolopendra morsitans_.

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## spade (Jan 4, 2009)

ok here is the centipede.. sorry for poor pics i will use digicam later...


----------



## Steven (Jan 4, 2009)

spade said:


> some of the locals of the area said that the one i got is small.. they've seen twice as big... i got 4inches of this centipede


i personally hate those fishermen-talk about how big their Centipede is/was,... but you gonna have to trust me on this, i once had a +/- 20 cm (8") Scolopendra morsitans from the Philipines.

so yeah i follow your locals that this is just a very small one


Philipines seems to be a good place to raise giant morsitans 
the one i got in the past was caught on the roof of a house, interesting place for a centipede tmo


----------



## spade (Jan 4, 2009)

so this one is a Scolopendra morsitans? thanks for the info


----------



## spade (Jan 7, 2009)

Another question...

Are there Scolopendra heros in asia?

I've caught a couple of centipede black body with yellow legs that has some orange in it but the head is not that red.. the head is blakish orange.. the biggest i got is around 7inches


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey,



spade said:


> Another question...
> Are there Scolopendra heros in asia?


i don't think there are Sc. heros in Asia.



spade said:


> I've caught a couple of centipede black body with yellow legs that has some orange in it but the head is not that red.. the head is blakish orange.. the biggest i got is around 7inches


Probably a Sc. subspinipes....but hm...you live in Philippines? Then it's maybe Sc. spinosissima. 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## deathwing (Jan 8, 2009)

S. mortisan and S. s. s. seems right for me. Be careful about pedes kababayan, there are even some unID pedes in PH, and some are lethal, but I would like to see some of those again.


----------



## spade (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes i think it is no Sc. heros but Sc. spinosissima cause some of them is actually orange legs not yellow..

And sad part is this morning I was bitten by one of them... an eight inch specimen... I was bitten twice by Sc. Subspinepes subspinepes but its not that painful compare to Sc. spinosissima.. It is very painful.. It got me in my middle finger and it swell immediately it was so hot... It was 10hours ago but it is still painful and I cannot close my middle finger...

I think it is not lethal in my part cause I've beet bitten by wasp, bees and a 2in regalis but with minimal pain... A can say Sc. spinosissima bite is the most painful I have experienced so far.

Maybe sometime I can find some new specie here.. wish me luck.hehe

Hello kabayan,... I only have 3 spicemen at the moment but the Sc. Subspinepes subspinepes I have may variety of color maybe some are Sc. de haani


----------



## spade (Jan 8, 2009)

This is one of my Sc. spinosissima sp. 6inches or 7inches i think. It has yellow legs


----------



## spade (Jan 8, 2009)

Sc. spinosissima?












Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes?


----------



## spade (Jan 8, 2009)

Are those Scolopendra spinosissima?

I will post the one with orange legs later


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey,

can you make detail pics of headplate and terminal legs?
Thanks a lot! 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## A.Gneist (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry, but this is not S. spinosissima. 
It look´s like this:


----------



## deathwing (Jan 9, 2009)

Your inbox is full spade... LOL... Yep, not S. spinos.


----------



## spade (Jan 9, 2009)

heheh no message now kabayan.. I will try to post better pics when I have time. It really confuses me those with black body have many colorforms I think some are yellow legs some are orange, some orange with yellow..whew! And it sure gives a nasty bite, until now my hand still numb once in a while, its been three days since I was bitten


----------



## spade (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok here are the pics:


The orange legs:



















The yellow legs:













Looks like Sc. polymorpha:













The headplate and terminal legs:































Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes?













GROUP PICS:

























I hope you can help me identify them all....
I caught them together in one place and I am planning to hunt again maybe there are even more new species in the area... Just like what deathwing said "there are even some unID pedes in PH"

Thanks


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jan 10, 2009)

Just for the first view:

the first one looks like colourform of Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani (first pic looks like three spines at the terminal legs), second one maybe the same.

the third one seems to be Scolopendra morsitans (polymorpha does not exist in Philippines, btw) and the last one is Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi,



krabbelspinne said:


> the first one looks like colourform of Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani (first pic looks like three spines at the terminal legs), second one maybe the same.


Only based on the pictures: It still can be _Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes_, because this subspecies can also feature up to 3 dorso-medial located spines.
I personally would prefer to see a pic of the terminal legs' underside.



krabbelspinne said:


> the third one seems to be Scolopendra morsitans


Yes, i confirm! 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry if its off topic but this is suprising that the different sp. have no problems being right on top of another. Do you think this could last longer than a month w/o cannabilism?


----------



## deathwing (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmmm... Not only unID ones but also some pedes that before are not distributed on PH, but infact does exist in PH. There are a lot of Geometricus that exist in PH and some Liths that I can't ID based from the papers online... S. mortisans sure for that striped one.


----------



## spade (Jan 10, 2009)

maybe the orange legs and the yellow legs are Sc. subspinipes subspinipes beacuse I found them together with the red Sc. subspinipes subspinipes which are moist with rotten leaves... Unlike the Sc. morsitans that I caught in a very hot area... I will try to take more pics later....

I was bitten twice by the red one but it is not that painful unlike the yellow legs. I difinitely would not handle the yellow legs anymore.hehe If they are all Sc. subspinipes subspinipes why is that their bites differs "in terms of pain i experienced"? Is there also what we call a dry bite cause there is a dry sting in scorps.


----------



## spade (Jan 10, 2009)

cjm1991 said:


> Sorry if its off topic but this is suprising that the different sp. have no problems being right on top of another. Do you think this could last longer than a month w/o cannabilism?


Hmmm... in my experience I caught I think 30++pcs but they kill each other in a day (and i hate the smell of a rotten centipede).. Maybe at night when they are active. Maybe they tolerate each other in that pic cause they know I am taking pictures (it takes I think 10 - 20minutes for them to settle so that I can get a clear shot).hehe 

I have 10pcs Sc. subspinipes subspinipes housed in a 12x8x8 LWH enclosure. For three months there is no cannabilism but now only 5 remains "the bigger ones" I think It lasted 3 months cause I put loose leaves and cocofiber with peat moss as substrate so that they can burrow "limits the chance they see each other a lot"  also i put 50 super worms per week in there making sure they are gut loaded.


Just a thought: have you seen a wine with centipede in it? I am sure you have seen with snake in it. They are aphrodisiac (especially in asia ) and they say wine with centipede is better that the wine witha  snake.hehe


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 10, 2009)

I was wondering, thanks for sharing! I had a feeling even with alot of feeding and hides there would still be pedes being eaten and killed. Also I love any pics where someone is holding a subspinipes, they look so awesome against the color of skin. Brings out their true colors as good as a white ground and helps size comparison.


----------



## Steven (Jan 10, 2009)

I like the look on those dark ones with orange legs  
interesting fact they were collected together with red ones.


----------



## spade (Jan 10, 2009)

just my observation, when there is cannibalism the dead ones aren't eaten at all they just leave it there. Maybe in the next hunting trip I can get more new specie.. I am sure there is Sc spinosissima in the Philippines. Maybe those are crossbreeds?

Can centipedes be crossbreed? cause I have female of the orange one and a male of Sc. subspinipes subspinipes. The only thing is they are aggressive with each other unlike when they are of the same species.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,

if centipedes are from different species then it should not be possible to cross-breed them (additionally i suppose people still can't tell male from female with a 100% reliable method).

Since _Sc. spinosissima_ once belonged to the _Sc. subspinipes_-group (_Sc. subspinipes spinosissima_) it was revised as a new species later on (what i personally consider as reasonable from a theoretical point of view).

If you document a succesful mating between _Sc. spinosissima_ and _Sc. subspinipes_ with a healthy clutch which is able to reproduce again, then i guess you make history for the centipede scene.  Good luck! 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## spade (Jan 11, 2009)

how about the orange and the yellow legs? I think they are of the same specie


----------



## A.Gneist (Jan 11, 2009)

I don´t think, that subspinipes and spinosissima get crossbreeding.
On the Island Negros there are S. spinosissima, about the other Islands I know nothing.
Which determination, you find out, what is male and what female? Thats very interesting. I have a method that is not often proofed, by the way it works. Small Head and small body is a male and bright Head, bright body is a female. Both should be the same length. This method works only by Scolopendra and Ethmostigmus.


----------



## spade (Jan 11, 2009)

There are some prutrusion in between the terminal legs which I think ther sexual organ? I have seen it on the other post. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## A.Gneist (Jan 11, 2009)

Hy, 
this is more the anal opening. it is not identical in form and color by each. The sexual organ are into the body and will came out only for set the spermatophore  from male, ore take it with the genopodes from female.
I think it too, that all three will be S. s. subspinipes in different color forms., we will see.


----------



## spade (Jan 11, 2009)

OIC thx. It is hard to sex then


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jan 11, 2009)

are you sure they diont have clipped fangs, ones sold as fish food usually have their fangs clipped off





spade said:


> hmmm... it make me wonder why they are communal.. there are 10 of them in a 5liter mineral water jar... and they don't canabalize.. sad to say some of the locals make it as a feeder to their arowanas...


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jan 11, 2009)

isn`t it strange that different colourforms live in the same place?


----------



## Steven (Jan 11, 2009)

krabbelspinne said:


> isn`t it strange that different colourforms live in the same place?


no  

once had 3 colorforms of Sc.cingulata found on the same mountain


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jan 11, 2009)

ok, maybe my error in reasoning...


----------



## deathwing (Jan 11, 2009)

Spade, get some plenty of pics and use a white background a bond paper will do, then choose only the best ones. Don't let them kill each other and use individual containers, don't overhunt, I want to see more of them once i get there!!!


----------



## spade (Jan 11, 2009)

Stagger-Lee said:


> are you sure they diont have clipped fangs, ones sold as fish food usually have their fangs clipped off


The clipped ones are those in the fish shops.. I caught this myself and clipped a couple for me to hadle (yes the ones I hande are clipped ones).


----------



## spade (Jan 11, 2009)

krabbelspinne said:


> isn`t it strange that different colourforms live in the same place?


Actully no! I've caught them 2meters apart under the woods and leaves. And they there are many in one location I think 5 - 1o pcs and I dont get the small ones.


----------



## spade (Jan 11, 2009)

deathwing said:


> Spade, get some plenty of pics and use a white background a bond paper will do, then choose only the best ones. Don't let them kill each other and use individual containers, don't overhunt, I want to see more of them once i get there!!!


ok bro no problem! I will give you when you get here!

Please help Centipedes Experts,

Its been five days since I was bitten and only my middle finger swell. But this morningI have a high fever and my whole body is shaking (convulsions?) I can't control it. I went to sleep at put many comforter sheets to relieve the chills. My jaw is locking thats why i drink a lot of water to prevent it. Nowthe chill is gone but have some high fever. Is this a sign of Tetanus? What can I do with it? The one who bit me is the yellow legs. And funny thing is the specie died also withour any reason. I know is you are bitten by a dog and the dog died days later you are infected with rabbies. What about centipedes? Any info from the experts pls...thanks


----------



## David Burns (Jan 11, 2009)

Get a tetanus shot. It is a good idea to get a shot every 10 years anyway. I do.


----------



## spade (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok thanks for the help. I will later


----------



## David Burns (Jan 11, 2009)

peterbourbon said:


> Hi,
> 
> if centipedes are from different species then it should not be possible to cross-breed them (additionally i suppose people still can't tell male from female with a 100% reliable method).
> 
> ...


This makes me think that the Biological Species Theory (Hennig) is still being used.  That makes me happy!


----------



## A.Gneist (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,
 I hope you are better in the next days, you have to consult a doctor, maybe you have anaphylactic shock.


----------



## spade (Jan 11, 2009)

I will have TT and HTIG in a few hours from now. I am waiting for my nurse cousin. Should I need a doctor still? Even with a shot of these vaccines?


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey,



David Burns said:


> This makes me think that the Biological Species Theory (Hennig) is still being used.  That makes me happy!


Oh, thats' just a theory and how it is used at the moment for centipedes AFAIK. I guess if we find out more about cross-breeding and maybe hybrid-species then this theory could become unusable. (Still i think it's a helpful indicator to define new species). 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jan 12, 2009)

@spade:

it is not a sign for an anaphylactic reaction but a sign for an infection (like sepsis!). you need to see a doctor soon.


----------



## spade (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I had seen a doctor taken my CBC and Urinalysis. Will be back to the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## SAn (Jan 12, 2009)

You ll get better, but it was good you went for some exams, they never hurt


----------



## Draiman (Jan 12, 2009)

spade said:


> The clipped ones are those in the fish shops.. *I caught this myself and clipped a couple for me to hadle* (yes the ones I hande are clipped ones).


I think you are an idiot.


----------



## spade (Jan 12, 2009)

lol! SO what if I clipped it? It was my friends request as he will feed it to his arowana. As centipede keeping is not popular here in our place they only use it to feed fish! I am the only one keeping it for pets ATM


----------



## deathwing (Jan 13, 2009)

ok maybe you forgot to fed it while youre sick thats why it died...  just kidding... Oh im glad you seems to be fine, well you can surf the net so i think youre fine. LOL i reply 1st on your pm before reading this post and the date you sent it. XD


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 14, 2009)

spade said:


> lol! SO what if I clipped it? It was my friends request as he will feed it to his arowana. As centipede keeping is not popular here in our place they only use it to feed fish! I am the only one keeping it for pets ATM


Im sure your not the only one  But Id love to have an Arowana, even if it means feeding it pedes (sarcasm). I would just feed them goldfish I think, but oh well, hundreds of pedes get their fangs clipped everyday your not hurting anything lol.


----------



## spade (Jan 14, 2009)

cjm1991 said:


> Im sure your not the only one  But Id love to have an Arowana, even if it means feeding it pedes (sarcasm). I would just feed them goldfish I think, but oh well, hundreds of pedes get their fangs clipped everyday your not hurting anything lol.


Thanks! And those are before I learn that centipedes can be kept as pet. Now I don't sell it for arowanas food but as pet.hehe around 10USD here in my place


----------



## spade (Jan 16, 2009)

what do you think about this link: http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/S-subspinipes.html

Maybe thats why the bite is so painful in my part.

And maybe that's why I've caught the orange and yellow legs same place with the Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes. Maybe my centipede is the one in the link.


----------



## FUBO (Jan 16, 2009)

*123*

很强大!!!
有多长呢?:d :d


----------



## spade (Jan 17, 2009)

FUBO said:


> 很强大!!!
> 有多长呢?:d :d


Can't understand chinese!hehe


----------

